# Formulas



## jdd18vm (Oct 22, 2007)

Hope you guys can find some use for this. I have a couple binders and place this in the front sleeve.

John


----------



## benbo (Oct 22, 2007)

I posted this on another post but thought I would repreat it here. It has a lot of good general op amp configuartion info.

http://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/38FF6DFD-7...23_op_amps2.pdf


----------



## grownupsara (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a great chart, jdd. I'll definitely use it! I always end up wasting time with those equations b/c for my brain to digest it, I always have to start with either V=IR or P=I2R and go from there.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey, that's pretty neat, jdd. I don't know if they consider having something in the sleeve of a binder as bound, though.


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 22, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> Hey, that's pretty neat, jdd. I don't know if they consider having something in the sleeve of a binder as bound, though.


Good point, thanks Mud.

I know someone who I thought did it. I will call NCEES tomorrow (our local board deferred questions to them.

John


----------



## chicago (Oct 22, 2007)

Great references guys. That electrical wheel with the third tier should definitely be published in some literature if it isn't already.


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 22, 2007)

I added a few things to it. Some very simple but having not taken a test in oh...20something years, i cant afford to blank on these.

You may have noticed the on the lower left a mistake, KVA/KW does not equal I! Now I suppose if it were a purely resistive load, and you thought the I was numeral 1....I dont have to admit to the mistake.....

I'll correct it and repost, if you see something you want to add let me know.

I checked the rest but you may also want to double (triple) check


----------

